# my silver sludge?



## faliowino (Aug 25, 2014)

hello all 
gsp,Manuel and other gurus, here in Nigeria i have a 70+ltre of spent fixer obtained from my graphic shop(used about 9 rolls of agfa hns 46cm*60mper 25 ltr fixer) and here is the supposed sludge recovered,house experts pls whats your take before i proceed


----------



## 4metals (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't quite know what to say! You show us 3 pots of dirty water and tell us nothing 
about what you have or have not done to get to where you are. I don't think any of us has a crystal ball.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 25, 2014)

Put some gloves on :|


----------



## faliowino (Aug 25, 2014)

sorry about that i posted in a hurry, what i am saying is using manuels method of using sodium sulphide to precipitate silver from spent fixer i got the sludge above so i was wandering ifim on the right track or not and that is not dirty water instead its the precipitate from the fixer after adding the sodium sulphide.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 25, 2014)

Faliowino:

Yes Sir,you are on the right way,now you have to filter the mud,dry it and melt it with potassium nitrate by using my process(Process to convert silver sulphide into metallic silver,use the search box) I have posted here in the Forum.

Keep us posted about your progress.

Greetings to all of you,guys from Nigeria.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## faliowino (Aug 26, 2014)

thanks manuel i've seen your pdf on the topic and downloaded accordingly i will keep u updated on the progress


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 26, 2014)

faliowino said:


> thanks manuel i've seen your pdf on the topic and downloaded accordingly i will keep u updated on the progress


I would ask of you to please not use text lingo on this board when you post. In this case, you've used the letter u to designate the word "you".

I don't mean to sound unreasonable, but we demand proper usage of language on this board, as the slightest misunderstanding due to improper posting can lead to serious issues for those who may not have a full understanding. 

Yes, I realize that in this case it's harmless, but it builds bad habits that are difficult to break. No text lingo, period. 

We have long insisted on proper use of words here. It should come as no surprise if I make mention to those who are not in compliance. 

All readers should take note. I get very unreasonable when the simple rules of the board are not respected. 

Harold


----------



## faliowino (Sep 10, 2014)

OK like i promised here are my final results.thanks to all the gurus in the house


----------

